
Disappointment with 2016 Macbook Pro pushes Apple loyalists to alternatives - matheweis
http://betanews.com/2016/10/30/macbook-pro-2016-disappointment-pushes-some-apple-loyalists-to-ubuntu-linux/
======
matheweis
Could be submarine marketing, but I'd never heard of System76 until here on HN
right after the Apple event... says on their twitter they're seeing > 4x their
usual traffic.
([https://twitter.com/system76/status/793133162327003136](https://twitter.com/system76/status/793133162327003136)).

Between this and Michael Tsai's absolutely scathing collection of negative
responses from all kind of big influencers
([http://mjtsai.com/blog/2016/10/27/new-macbook-pros-and-
the-s...](http://mjtsai.com/blog/2016/10/27/new-macbook-pros-and-the-state-of-
the-mac/)), it seems like Apple really did it this time...

------
gogopuppygogo
I'm sitting on a 2014 Macbook Pro and waiting for a 32GB model before I'd
upgrade. Touch bar is neat and all but I don't care about saving a bit of
thickness and losing my USB ports, and losing my SD card slot, and especially
above all else losing my beloved MagSafe power interface.

Bring back MagSafe and I'd be okay with dongles for everything else. That
interface has saved me from countless accidents.

------
raarts
So what's the battery life for these laptops?

